# Ichat can't connect with Netgear router



## MrDetroit (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Gang.

Need some help here.
Here's one for you experinced ones...


I have a new WPN824v2 router. I've got Comcast.  It's connected fine to my imac G5 (10.4.7) and my Mac Mini. Like a charm.

BUT: I can't connect to ichat. 

I CAN connect to it when I connect my modem directly but not with my router.

Ichat will connect for a 10th of a second and then says: "Lost connection with ichat".

I'm sure there must be a way to do it with Port Forwarding, perhaps. But I don't know.

I'm new to this forwarding ports stuff so if anyone has any suggestions, let me have 'em in Noobesk ( or would that be Noobish?)!

Thanks much.

HV


----------



## bobw (Jun 30, 2006)

You need to open iChat ports on your router;

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208

http://www.ralphjohnsuk.dsl.pipex.com/page3.html


----------



## MrDetroit (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, Bob

Thanks for responding.

Good suggestion.  I tried to open thoes ports on my Netgear.  No luck.

Do you think it may have something to do with Netgear itself?

Is it possible that the brand won't allow ichat to work?


Thanks again for the help.


Very best,


MD


----------



## bobw (Jul 2, 2006)

You need to forward those ports to the InternalIP address of your machine.
The router setup page should show attached devices and their IP number.


----------



## MrDetroit (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, SuperMacMod!

Worked.

Kind regards,

MD


----------



## djedit (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with this and i think i changed all the ports. Can somebody post up a screen print of their router settings for me. I can't seem to get it to work. I keep getting knocked off immediately after i log on.


----------



## bobw (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2006)

"Well Known" TCP and UDP Ports Used By Apple Software Products


----------



## djedit (Aug 27, 2006)

bobw said:


> Here's mine



When I try to add port 5678 it tells me that there is a port conflict.


----------



## bobw (Aug 27, 2006)

Post a pic of your port forwarding page.


----------



## djedit (Aug 27, 2006)

Forget it...I just bought a new router. A Linksys WRT54GS. I didn't want to bother with the whole thing anymore.  I knew I should've just stuck with a Linksys. Thanks for the help though. Now my macbook is able to log on fine.


----------



## votipka (May 3, 2008)

I tried following this advice but couldn't figure out how to add anything to the attached devices list.  On top of that, now I can log in to ichat on my older ibook G4 but not on my fairly new imac.


----------



## jlw92 (Jul 10, 2008)

This will fix it!

I had the same issue with a few routers (linksys, netgear and semens) so i use this software LIGHTHOUSE for osx. With 10.4 iChat never worked through routers without lighthouse however now with 10.5 it sometimes does but if all else fails i fire it up and it workes every time.  I think it's worth every cent I paid for it. Something like $20AU

Since both NAT/PMP (Apple Airport base stations) and UPnP (D-Link, Linksys, Netgear et. al.) are supported, Lighthouse will work together with almost any router youll find in a home network.

Have a lood at it here

http://codelaide.com/blog/products/lighthouse


----------

